# ZooMed's Betta Mirror



## Plakat_bettas (Jul 5, 2010)

My young male plakat caught his gill plate on the Mirror today and died as a result. PLEASE use caution when using this product. IT had been in his tank LESS then a minute when he caught himself on it... It almost decapitated him

RIP Control


----------



## JimW/Oscar (Jul 4, 2010)

Plakat_bettas said:


> My young male plakat caught his gill plate on the Mirror today and died as a result. PLEASE use caution when using this product. IT had been in his tank LESS then a minute when he caught himself on it... It almost decapitated him
> 
> RIP Control


That's horrid, sorry. I've never seen a submersible mirror, I've had mirrors hanging on the glass outside.


----------



## Plakat_bettas (Jul 5, 2010)

its made by Zoo Med, its a Floating Betta Excersize Mirror.... I thought it was a great Idea as it mimicks another fish in the tank more realistly but I will be throwing the item out and I have contacted the company.... this fish was MAYBE 7 months old... hadnt been bred or shown yet I am really upset


----------



## JimW/Oscar (Jul 4, 2010)

Plakat_bettas said:


> its made by Zoo Med, its a Floating Betta Excersize Mirror.... I thought it was a great Idea as it mimicks another fish in the tank more realistly but I will be throwing the item out and I have contacted the company.... this fish was MAYBE 7 months old... hadnt been bred or shown yet I am really upset


I have to wonder if it's exercise for a betta to constantly see a rival flaring gills at it or if it's stressful.


----------



## Plakat_bettas (Jul 5, 2010)

well I am getting betta logs out of this... not going to bring my fish back..... They were VERY polite but said if a fish can decapite its self on this mirror it could decapitate its self on anything in the tank really. and that the mirror is really dull......But imagine having something the same size as you or slightly larger jammed under your chin.. Even dull it would and could decapitate you....


----------

